# Kann man jeden Port für Programm verwenden?



## thomas.g (26. Apr 2005)

Hi

kann man eigentlich jeden Port für ein Java Programm verwenden?
Naja, ich dachte eher daran, dass zb mein Programm auch wie Browser über den Lokalen Internetport (80) laufen sollte!

Gibt es also einen "Crasch" wenn ich mehrere Programme an einen Port laufen lasse?
Und wenn ja, kann man das irgendwie verhindern, dass es einen "Crash" gibt?

Die Situation ist nämlich folgende:
Bei uns in der HTL sind nur gewisse Ports offen, also müsste ich über andere offene Ports ausweichen, die allerdings schon von Programmen belegt sind!

mfg
Thomas


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Apr 2005)

ja, du kannst jeden verwenden

nein, du kannst nicht "mehrere" Programme über einen Port laufen lassen, es sei denn, du schreibst einen "eigenen Dispatcher" (oder eine "intelligente" iptables regel...)

ja, du kannst das verhindern, indem verschiedene Server verschiedene Ports verwenden

< 1024 wie immer nur, wenn "der Server" als "root" läuft


----------



## Bert Brenner (27. Apr 2005)

Nur mal so nebenbei, Browser verwenden nicht Port 80 sondern eher was >1024.

Webserver verwenden hingegegen meistens Port 80.


----------

